# Training DVDs



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

Are there any good training DVD's out there? Snowball has learned sit, stay, and come and lay down. My wife wants to enroll her in an 8 week petsmart training class starting tomrorow but I don't know that its really worth the money. 

I tried to search on the forum but wasn't having any luck so if anyone knows any good DVD's, preferrably at blockbuster to help with training, that would be great.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you the frugal one in the relationship? My husband is the tightwad at our house. Back to your question, there may be a good training DVD out there, but I'm not aware of it. I haven't attended a PetSmart class but from my experiences of working with several different trainers with my dogs, it is a tremendous benefit to actually be in class with your dog. I usually end up doing something wrong like hold the leash incorrectly even if I'm watching the instructor show me how. It really depends on the skills of the trainer, but overall, I've found the actual training classes to be extremely helpful and worth every penny.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

my main concern is that we already taught her a number of commands and if they use different words, she is just going to get confused.



> Are you the frugal one in the relationship? My husband is the tightwad at our house. Back to your question, there may be a good training DVD out there, but I'm not aware of it. I haven't attended a PetSmart class but from my experiences of working with several different trainers with my dogs, it is a tremendous benefit to actually be in class with your dog. I usually end up doing something wrong like hold the leash incorrectly even if I'm watching the instructor show me how. It really depends on the skills of the trainer, but overall, I've found the actual training classes to be extremely helpful and worth every penny.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can use any words you want, just be consistent. In class, the trainer is not training your dog for you...they are teaching you how to train your dog. I also find training classes an excellent source of socialization for young dogs. I put my dogs in class for that reason alone.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think it'll be overly confusing for your puppy. I taught Karli a few things before class too. What's most important is that you and your wife use the same commands, especially while going through training.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think the training classes were totally worth the $. I didn't attend a petsmart class, but loved the one we did. I actually am going to go to the "adult" classes, so Jax is around dogs more frequently, and so I keep up on his training. I also think that you have to be sure to have a good trainer, this makes the biggest difference. I'm not sure about any good DVD's though 

I used the Association of Dog Trainers website to find my trainer. 

Good luck!


----------

